# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Exhibits Assistant- Deadwood History, Inc., Deadwood, SD

## erika.katayama

Deadwood History, Inc. (DHI) is currently seeking an Exhibits Assistant.
DHI is the nonprofit organization that oversees the operations of the Adams
Museum, the Days of 76 Museum, the Historic Adams House, and the Homestake
Adams Research and Cultural Center.  DHI is located in Deadwood, South
Dakota, in the heart of the beautiful Black Hills.  Please visit our
website at www.deadwoodhistory.com to find out more.

*JOB TITLE*:  Exhibits Assistant

*REPORTS TO*:  Exhibits Director

*SUMMARY OF POSITION*:  Assist the exhibits director with the planning,
designing, development, and installation of long-term and temporary
exhibits as they support the mission of the organization.

*PRIMARY RESPONSIBILITIES*

·         Work with the executive director, exhibits director, and museum
exhibits committee to plan, schedule, construct, repair, and evaluate
exhibits at four different and unique locations.

·         Assist in establishing exhibit goals and guidelines.

·         Assist with the development of exhibit designs and direct and
participate in the construction, fabrication, installation, maintenance,
and de-installation of exhibits.

·         Maintains inventories of exhibit supplies, materials, and tools.

·         Ability to integrate various forms of technology into exhibits.

·         Consults with other museum staff to perform necessary research to
ensure exhibits are historically accurate.

·         Writes introductory, panel, and label text for exhibits

·         Responsible for content identification, research, and
fact-checking for long-term and temporary exhibits.

·         Maintain and upgrade audio-visual exhibit functions in
consultation with technical experts.

·         Assist curator of collections with packing and/or shipment of
exhibit loan items.

·         Assist with the design and writing of publications and brochures.

·         Be available to augment educational programming on occasion.

·         Assist with special museum events.

·         Other duties as assigned by the executive director and/or
exhibits director.



*DESIRED MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS*

*Education and Experience*:  Bachelors degree (Masters degree preferred)
in art, design, history, American studies, or related field.  Three or more
years experience in museum or similar environment including demonstrated
experience in exhibit design, fabrication, graphics, and installation.

*Necessary Knowledge and Skills*:  Creative, forward-thinking, and highly
motivated; ability to work alone and in a group setting; adhere to work
production schedules; be flexible and accepting of change; accept
constructive criticism; excellent written and oral communication skills;
strong research skills.  Working knowledge of appropriate computer-based
technology.  Must be able to operate, or learn to operate, a variety of
power and manual tools.  Knowledge of basic carpentry skills.

*PHYSICAL DEMANDS*:  Physically capable of being able to stand for long
periods of time, sitting, bending, kneeling, and lifting or moving objects
up to 60 pounds; climbing stairs and walking over varied terrain.

*TO APPLY*:  Please submit a cover letter, resume, and contact information
for three references to Carolyn Weber, Executive Director, at
carolyn@deadwoodhistory.com.  Deadline for submission of applications is
December 29, 2017.

----------

